

Nearly 1,000 Romney fans followed a stubbed-out Twitter account - hornbaker
http://ronhornbaker.com/2012/11/05/how-did-this-happen-nearly-1000-romney-fans-followed-a-stubbed-out-twitter-account/

======
ignostic
Stop the presses, this man was followed by a botnet!

